# My Polo at the 3 Counties



## Steverags

Polo did good at the 3 Counties show getting first in his Open class making him a Premier, he was also placed first in all his side classes


----------



## spotty cats

Well done Polo


----------



## Susan M

Well done beautiful!


----------



## Calvine

Well done...what a stunner!!


----------



## Pandorawarlord

beautiful Polo


----------



## lymorelynn

It was lovely to see the beautiful Polo :001_wub: And you too of course Steve 
Great result for you both :thumbup:


----------



## vivien

Well done Polo. Looking gorgeous as ever. 

Viv xx


----------



## OrientalSlave

He's very handsome and looks really well turned out.


----------



## vabank

Congratulations!  Well done! 
:yesnod:


----------

